# 9 sec b14



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
Thought you would like to see this
http://www.onlydominican.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=773
Enjoy!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow...thats impressive


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice.. what's the point of the wing?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide still have to see timeslips though


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I was kindda hoping he had a ga16det in there...


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I found in another forum this is a well known car:
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=119784


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Andreas Miko built that car a couple of years ago and it ran 9's then. There were slips and I thought video footage of it.


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

im confused... is it rwd? or are the wheelie bars there for looks?


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

You can use them on fwd also, when you have alot of FWD power, the car squats and rocks back hard under accel, the bars stop it...


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

o ok i didnt know that thanks...


----------

